# New Addition!



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Well its finally time to start the addition. We've stored our hay outside for a number of years. Our previous large hay barn was leveled by a tornado 30 years ago and we never rebuilt it. As our equipment roster has grown and the need to store more hay, we took the opportunity to add on. Currently the shop area is 50x48, addition is 50x64. I should be able to store 140 rounds and my equipment as well. That will free up much needed shop space. I'll post more pics as it progresses.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Looking good, hope you don't end up with my problem (too small). I've out grown my fairly new shed already, looking at putting up another one 40'x 64'x18' (BTW, first one was 64'x120'x20'). I had to leave too many RB & equipment outside, until the ss bales were gone. I'm afraid I'll have to wait a little while for this addition. 

Larry


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

r82230 said:


> Looking good, hope you don't end up with my problem (too small). I've out grown my fairly new shed already, looking at putting up another one 40'x 64'x18' (BTW, first one was 64'x120'x20'). I had to leave too many RB & equipment outside, until the ss bales were gone. I'm afraid I'll have to wait a little while for this addition.
> 
> Larry


I know that feeling all to well. We also have a 40x60 with some lean 3's as well call them, and a 25x60. They all seem to get full all to quick, hopfully this buys us some time.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice to be able to add on. We all need more storage space. Looking good.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Don't forget to consult your insurance, mine won't cover a fire if hay & equipment are in the same bldg...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

SCtrailrider said:


> Don't forget to consult your insurance, mine won't cover a fire if hay & equipment are in the same bldg...


 Hmm that's interesting good question to ask the man.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on Insurance.

Here are some pics from day 2. Trusses are being delivered today, plan to have them up Thursday/Friday.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for keeping us updated! Love to see folks improving.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Trusses were delivered today. I've never seen anything quite like it to be honest. It was a lot of truss on not so much truck. The lumber yard is about 40 minutes away, at least 30 miles. I'll have a video posted to my youtube channel in the next couple of days. The unloading was rather uneventful but it sure looked like it could have went BAD really quick. This is the third day of work. The guy building it did my last barn as well. He is a one may show and has it down for sure.

Trusses being set Thursday with a crane, metal to follow.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mo pictures, this was yesterday. Truss placement got pushed a day, going to hit it tomorrow.

As a side note, dad told me another calf dropped this morning.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Trusses set, metal being delivered today. Getting pretty pumped to get more room. I have some projects coming up and the extra dry space will be great to have. On a side note, calves have been dropping like its hot around here. Seems they have a lot of leg!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

more progress. The south side is on and well as the south facing roof. Its been incredibly wet here, lots of rain the past week. I see him getting done in the next couple days as we have good weather. He put the south side roof on in 4 hours with the insulation. The red is a little faded, its been up for 5 years. I've been told that if i pressure wash the old it will help blend it more. So far i'm super happy with the building, can't wait to start using it.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is the finished exterior product. I still need to add rock, wire, add lights, and do some interior work. I'll post pics as I complete those tasks. Overall side is 50x112. The "shop" area is 50x48 and storage area is 50x64. Two sliding doors, 16x12 and a 12x12. I forgot to mention there are three copula's going up as well. As soon as we get some dry weather we will put those up.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yessssssssszzzzzzzzzzzzz! Looks great and I bet you're happy and proud!


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

as promised, it still needs rock, and lights........but it looks pretty good I think.


----------

